# Feeders vs. Pet Store Rats



## Captain Chocoate Bar

I have absolutely no intentions to shame or put-down those who have feeder rats. My boys are feeders and I would never get any animal from a pet store. I'm a total hypocrite. I just want to get a respectful debate going 

So, the argument most people have against purchasing rats from commercial pet stores is that you are giving money to a corporation that does not properly take care of their rats. Even though you might be saving a rat from the pet store, it will just be replaced with another unfortunate rat.

BUT, isn't this line of reasoning the same for feeder rats? Actually, the reasoning is stronger for feeders. Live-feeding is a cruel alternative to suffocating and freezing rats for snakes and such. The money spent on buying a feeder just increases the demand for feeders. This will just lead to an increase of feeders being bred. Buying feeders (as pets or otherwise) keeps the feeder industry in motion. Also, many places that sell feeders keep their rats in worse conditions than pet stores. It doesn't follow logically to praise those who rescue feeders but condemn those who adopt from pet stores.

That's just my two cents, anyway.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

I _do_ think it's good to avoid supporting feeder programs that may not properly care for their animals and it's also good to avoid supporting the practice of live-feeding. These aren't my reasons for avoiding feeders, though. I'm more interested in the quality of life for the rat and for my own wallet. Rats who are not specifically bred for health, weened too early, and not properly cared for at young ages can have an entire life of health problems. Rats' have enough health issues as it is that I don't want to start out with one that has potentially higher odds of more problems. I don't want that for the rat and I don't want that for my finances.

All feeder breeders are different, though, and they have different practices. I'm sure there are feeder breeders who take excellent care of their rats. I think I would have to have direct knowledge of a breeders practices before purchasing a feeder. I don't think I could just reach into a bin at a snake store. 

That being said, purchasing rats off of craigslist has the same risks. Even adopting from a shelter or rat rescues has the same risks. I consider adopting through a shelter as actually being a rescue. I can't consider purchasing feeders or craigslist rats as being "rescues."


----------



## Asiposea

Captain Chocoate Bar said:


> So, the argument most people have against purchasing rats from commercial pet stores is that you are giving money to a corporation that does not properly take care of their rats. Even though you might be saving a rat from the pet store, it will just be replaced with another unfortunate rat.


I believe the reasoning is that if you refrain from buying from the big chain then they will stop offering them and the breeder they view as being unethical will go out of business.

There are a few people on this forum who have indicated that they simply have no option but to buy from a petstore- they have no breeders around them. Some people are uninformed and simply don't know there are other options.

To add to the above thoughts, I have known an excellent feeder breeder. I was naive to what that meant until I struck up a conversation with a ball python breeder. Those who keep high end, expensive snakes go to great lengths to make sure they are given quality feed- namely, by ensuring that their rodents receive quality care. Simply put, they still breed for health, temperament, variety. Healthy animals will produce the desired reproductive goals. Gentle rats that can be easily handled is still a priority. Breeding for variety...well, why not. This particular breeder kept several rats as personal pets and truly loved them. Of course, like you mentioned, there are many feeder breeders who do not have this same practice and are careless on all aspects. 

I think there will always be a demand for feeders. But I do hope that owners will turn to frozen feeders and purchase from companies that ethically raise and euthanize them (suffocating and freezing are not humane).

I do think it's unfair to condemn those who adopt from any situation. Like CorbinDallasMyMan, my own decision is based more on the assumed risk- I adopt from whom I view as a responsible breeder to improve my odds of getting a healthier rat of good temperament.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Feeder breeders cater to snake owners not pet owners. For every rat they sell to a pet owner, they sell dozens to snake owners. Snakes need to eat: thats the bottom line. Even if frozen fed, somebody still has to breed them first.
Pet stores cater to pet owners so pet owners have more influence on their business. Boycotting them could actually make a difference if enough people did it.
However my main reason for avoiding both pet stores and feeder breeders is that their rats health is dismal. Feeders may be bred for calmness but they are not bred for longevity and from what I've witnessed from the pet stores in my area, the rats are usually infested with parasites and wart like growths and I've seen quite a few in the process of dying or near dying.

But that doesn't mean I'm going to praise all breeders. For every good breeder there are dozens of bad ones and backyard/for-fun breeders. Best thing you can do is just to buy from whoever is the most humane and has the healthiest rats because there isn't yet enough awareness or consideration for rat welfare or rats as pets or even rats in general for there to be a change in how we get our rats. There was once a time where most people got their cats and dogs from pet stores and breeders but these days rescues are getting bigger and more available, with a wide variety of ages and even breed specific rescues and it seems to be taking over as peoples main choice when getting a cat or dog.


----------



## Phoene

I think that people should not adopt rats from feeders or pet stores (I have been _so _tempted at a pet store so I know that some people just break with this idea when they see a rat at a pet store in a bad cage, bad food, bad wheel ect... though I know this is probably one of the better pet stores) but should get from breeders or rescues. With dogs I am against getting a dog from a breeder but there are good reasons (health, temperament). And while I think that one person not rats from a feeder/pet store wont change much, if we all stop it might lower the number of rats they are breeding a bit.

Really, I think the best idea would be to steal them. I am usually really against steeling I think if many other animals are saved without supporting the people who bred them, it is a good thing to do. If I ever come across a feeder bin with no one around I will take one or two of them with me because I know I am saving them then I might (to make myself feel not guilty) donate how much they costed to a rat rescue.


----------



## Brittykb

I personally dont like buying from pet stores but i did with my 2 boys and i definately will not do it again. I find the temperment to be different than rats from breeders

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

